# My boys with there kitty bro and Stafffy cousin :)



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Hooch, stanlie and tango 

























Hooch stan n frankie


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pics, love the first one! He looks like 'yes these are MY dogs' lol


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Thank you  yeah hes the boss as his bowl mat says  haha x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ya pics are excellent.. i tell you if pics like that circulated the media some people would get a shock..


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Haha i know  hooch had never even met a cat before stan was brought up with small animals thou. we also have 2 rabbits i had them spayed yesterday and rose was laying in a carrier in their pen n hooch went and layed beside her carrier he knew something was up. 

Michelle x


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

A few more  



























Michelle x


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Great pics.... gorgeous dogs


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Fantastic pics! I love your Blue Staffies ( is that right?).

So cute with them curled up with your gorgeous ginger cat Tango - great name!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Brilliant pics & gorgeous dogs  purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect puddy cat to excellent name choice


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Really great pictures and lovely to see.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

beary_clairey said:


> Fantastic pics! I love your Blue Staffies ( is that right?).
> 
> So cute with them curled up with your gorgeous ginger cat Tango - great name!


Yeah blues  thank you hes deffo a tango lol

Thanks for your comments guys  xx


----------



## MILLY86 (Aug 7, 2011)

those piccys are amazing, you dont see cats and dogs looking so comfortable together and they seem to really love oneanother! 
how did you manage to get them to behave like this, did they just naturally get on?.... i have a kitty who is a year old and weve just brought a 5 month old akita into the home and although weve had him a few days she wont really venture down stairs, she cme down for a few minutes last night and watched him sleep but as soon as he woke she ran up stairs again.................. she is a very small kitty for her age and he is big for his age so im guessing shes just terrified!


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

I already had stanlie before i got tango, tango had been used too dogs as the women i got him off had a dog. 
When i moved in with my oh chris n his staffy hooch i was a little hesitant because hooch had never been around cats but they get on amazingly from the get go. 
Tango is a natural around dogs, my brother n my oh's brother both have staffys and they have brought them around ours and he has been fine trying to rub up against them i think its because tango is just so chilled thats why we have no problems. 

i also think its easier when you have teh dog first then introduce the cat.

Michelle x


----------



## MILLY86 (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh we've done it the other way around, she seems to be growing in confidence which is good and she brought us home three dead baby mice last night what a lovely present!! Haha, I would love for them to grow to love each other like yours seem to do, we are just taking it slow xx


----------



## Staffx (Jan 12, 2011)

I love your dogs :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

Such big heads 

I wish our cat was that chilled aroung the dog, oh well here is hoping one day!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Frankie has gown up sooo much!! My sister showd me some pictures of him as a pup - Bless!! x x 

Gorgeous all of them


----------



## me and my pets (Jul 23, 2011)

So much adorable cuteness that I am going to melt!


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Thanks guys .

Yeah hes a little chunk now nicky, cant believe how well hes turned out he was so small lol, shelley met him when he was only 8 weeks think she nearly took him home with her haha x


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Gorgeous photos :001_wub: I love your pets :001_tt1:


----------

